# Alf Jessesen



## Jessesen

Hi there,

I know this is a long shot, my father worked for several supply boat companies such as Arthur Levy, Zapata, Seahorse, Petrolane and Petromar as the latest before he retired in 1984.

Anyone who remembers him, with good or bad stories, i have quite a few pictures of the Petrolane and Seahorse boats, running in west africa as i spent my childhood there.

I appreciate any info


----------



## philshimmin

I seem to remember Alf in the Trojan Service sailing out of Ijmuiden, around1976.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Jessesen

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard.

Hopefully, someone will remember your father. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## george e mitchell

i have posted a reply to Alf Jessesen which can be seen in the forum SAY HELLO
on this site George mitchell


----------

